
Dr. Fauci, We Need a Second Opinion [pdf] - jkuria
https://www.jobcreatorsnetwork.com/app/uploads/2020/05/JCN_SecondOpinion_WSJ_outlines-1.pdf
======
al2o3cr
Shorter CEOs: "Dear doctors, who among you has no scruples and likes money?
We'd like your help lying to the American people, because their deaths are a
price we're willing to pay to keep our profits up"

------
blacksqr
Shorter: We can easily end the shutdown if we just take steps requiring
coordinated national effort that we're clearly not capable of.

